# Whats my single speed worth? Sub 14lbs



## kitkaye (31 Mar 2017)

Hi All,

I'm in a situation where i have to sell some things during a house move.. Last year i got a bit obsessed with building a light bike but i think its one of the things that needs to go now sadly.
I'm hoping one of you can help me value it.

Image links at the bottom

The bike is a matte black full carbon single speed racer built on a Felt carbon FC frame (never sold as far as i know, but built only for the race team so only a few should exist ) with Starley carbon deep rim wheels. Rest listed below:

*Total weight 6.3 KG / 13.8lbs*

Felt fc frame - carbon
Starley Wheels - Carbon - Tubular
Novatech Ultra light flip flop rear and large flange front
Campagnolo record crank set and BB - Black finish
Campagnolo record chain
Campagnolo rear break - Black Finish
Titanium / Magnesium pedals (45g each)
Halo Clickster single speed cassette
Unbranded stem - carbon
Unbranded seat - carbon
Planet x Track forks - Full carbon
Unbranded stem - carbon/aluminium
Other bits
Would be great to have some opinions.

Here are a few pictures
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pqj4idimp7iy9dr/AABawbcq3-0F5Aqq9cxoV1O2a?dl=0


----------



## kitkaye (2 Apr 2017)

Any help here?


----------



## colly (2 Apr 2017)

No idea what it would be worth ................but I like it.


----------



## 3narf (3 Apr 2017)

It's worth £50, which I just happen to have, here!  No need to advertise it.


----------



## 3narf (3 Apr 2017)

What size frame is that?


----------



## davidphilips (3 Apr 2017)

What did you pay for it? that should be a good reference for present value? If bought new then appox %50 of what you paid, if bought second hand then as near to what you paid as offered by a buyer.


----------



## S-Express (3 Apr 2017)

Impossible for anyone to say what it might be worth, because it's a self-build - so no known benchmarks for pricing. Doesn't qualify as a track bike and will only appeal to a niche road audience, so my guess is that its true value is probably less than you are hoping.


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Apr 2017)

Yeah, it's worth what the market will pay...and I'm not a buyer I'm afraid.

Nice looking bike.


----------



## Sharky (3 Apr 2017)

No front brake? Not very safe to ride on the road?


----------



## Rapples (4 Apr 2017)

S-Express said:


> Impossible for anyone to say what it might be worth, because it's a self-build - so no known benchmarks for pricing. Doesn't qualify as a track bike and will only appeal to a niche road audience, so my guess is that its true value is probably less than you are hoping.


Yep. 

I'd sell something else, you won't get anywhere near what it cost. 

I'd be very happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## kitkaye (4 Apr 2017)

The frame is a 58/59.
The issue is that as its a self build, i got hold of most of the parts at very low cost over about a year.. 
Think the whole build only cost me around £250
I agree that a front break would have been nice, but it keeps weight down and has not yet caused any issues whilst road cycling.

Would it be best to break the bike down and sell for parts? I would be slightly reluctant however to destroy such a nice and light bike.


----------



## broady (4 Apr 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's worth a lot more in parts.
I definitely wouldn't sell it with pedals on (also reduces the weight) as they don't add much more value than a standard set. 
The wheels would be better off sold separately too if you have a cheap set to put on it.
Put it up for sale and see


----------



## broady (5 Apr 2017)

How much do you want for it @kitkaye 
And where are you located?


----------



## Alan O (23 Apr 2017)

Sharky said:


> No front brake? Not very safe to ride on the road?


I know I'm a bit late to this thread, but doesn't that make it illegal to ride on the road in the UK? As far as I know, there must be a stopping mechanism on each wheel (with pedal control on a fixed-wheel bike acceptable for the rear wheel).


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Apr 2017)

Alan O said:


> I know I'm a bit late to this thread, but doesn't that make it illegal to ride on the road in the UK? As far as I know, there must be a stopping mechanism on each wheel (with pedal control on a fixed-wheel bike acceptable for the rear wheel).



So what?

It's not like people get arrested for cycling on illegal bikes.


----------



## Alan O (23 Apr 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> So what?
> 
> It's not like people get arrested for cycling on illegal bikes.


No, I just mean it might affect the resale value.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Apr 2017)

Alan O said:


> No, I just mean it might affect the resale value.


Ok, but I doubt it. I would guess the buyer is looking for something cool, not focussed on regulations and roadworthiness.


----------



## broady (23 Apr 2017)

Did you ever put it up for sale?


----------



## Sharky (23 Apr 2017)

Alan O said:


> I know I'm a bit late to this thread, but doesn't that make it illegal to ride on the road in the UK? As far as I know, there must be a stopping mechanism on each wheel (with pedal control on a fixed-wheel bike acceptable for the rear wheel).


That's my understanding as well.


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2017)

Look like track forks (no brake mounting hole). You'd be better off on LFGSS and asking there, but my fixed had two brakes, you need them if you aren't bimbling along.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Apr 2017)

Take it to Hoxton one weekend, one of the beardy hipsters there will have it off you.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2017)

Alan O said:


> I know I'm a bit late to this thread, but doesn't that make it illegal to ride on the road in the UK? As far as I know, there must be a stopping mechanism on each wheel (with pedal control on a fixed-wheel bike acceptable for the rear wheel).



Yes that is correct


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Ok, but I doubt it. I would guess the buyer is looking for something cool, not focussed on regulations and roadworthiness.



If I was buying a fixed for road use I would walk away from an illegal bike, wouldn't touch it. I have a fixed and it has two brakes on it.


----------



## rogerzilla (21 May 2017)

Unless you live in a flat area with no traffic, you're eventually going to run into something if you only have the fixed wheel. There are hills round here where even the strongest trackie couldn't stop a brakeless bike from running away out of control, and skip stops are only moderately effective, as well as ruining tyres very quickly.


----------

